# Physical therapy/chiropractic codes



## cathyd570 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi everyone, we have a DPT working in our office now. Billing under MD, can the PT use code 98940, listed under chiropractic section. Does anyone know if the codes for chiropractors are allowed to be billed as a physical therapist service? thanks


----------



## jmarjenhoff (Feb 26, 2009)

*response*


No, a licensed physical therapist can only bill under the PT codes (97001-
97799).  The chiropractic physician can only bill under the codes 98940-43.
        ---MBC Professor


----------



## shastadazy (Apr 29, 2009)

*But if chiro is *licensed* to perform PT...*



DrjanaCPC said:


> No, a licensed physical therapist can only bill under the PT codes (97001-
> 97799).  The chiropractic physician can only bill under the codes 98940-43.
> ---MBC Professor



Our chiropractor is licensed to perform Physical Therapy in this state(although he is not a "Licensed Physical Therapist").  He can and does bill out PT codes when/if he performs physical therapy services.  


-d


----------

